# Ready for another shot at Medic School



## FutureFlightMedic (May 20, 2007)

*Hi, everyone! I'm back after a couple months at getting back on my feet after failing out of 1st semester of medic school by a killing two points. I've spent lots of time riding along and being the best EMT I can be, and last week had an interview for a very good medic program (known as the best in our state) Yesterday, I got the acceptance letter!! I had also applied at another medic program, closer to my hometown but maybe a little less well known. I have been accepted there, too!! So, now I am trying to decide if I should move and attend the one an hour and half away for an exceptional education, or commute the 45 min to the one that's closer and would allow me to do an extensive internship in a large metropolitan area (we'd fly there-it is on the East Coast). This sounds like an awesome opportunity for a small town girl. I will be researching my options. I want to make the right choice to get started as a medic. I have not given up my goal of being a flight medic, and now it seems in sight (though a long time away) Anyway, I want to thank you all for your encouragement during that rough time. This time, I'll make it! Thank you all! *


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on refocusing and continuing on to your goal.  Stepping back and focusing on being a great EMT was a great decision.  Either choice you make, you seem to have the right idea and should do great this time.  

Sounds like you really need to do the old "pros vs cons" on each choice and make the decision that works best for your life.  Good Luck.


----------



## Glorified (May 21, 2007)

If it were me I would go to school closer to home, for the added bonus of the extensive intership oppurtunities.  However, if the far-away school offers you an associate degree while the closer one doesn't, and a degree is important to you, that is something to think about as well.  

Good luck!


----------

